# RC71 remote for HR44 will not program back to RF



## kwasnicka (Aug 23, 2011)

I got the HR44 installed last week as an upgrade. The installer setup the RC71 remote in RF but he claims it will not program to operate my Samsung tv and Pioneer VSX-1022 receiver. After he left I tried myself and could not get it to program to them either. I then thought maybe if I change the RC71 to IR then maybe it would work. Well, after switching it to IR I then had no option to program the remote to any other devices and now it will not program back to RF. I have tried about 100 times to follow the steps to press select and mute until light blinks twice, then press channel up followed by select. it never works and then after 2 minutes if reverts to IR and says I may not have an RF capable remote. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get this back to RF or how to get it to control my tv and audio receiver? I can use my old remote that controlled the HR21 I just replaced but I really like the new RC71 remote and want to use it for all 3 devices at the same time.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The last step is to press *ENTER* not *SELECT*, try that.

And you do need to be in RF mode in order to program the RC71 to control other devices. Before trying RF again you night just want to start from scratch and do a reset to defaults on the remote, press MUTE+SELECT then enter 981, the LED will flash 4 times when done.


----------



## kwasnicka (Aug 23, 2011)

I did try the reset to factory settings for the remote from the on-screen option that says "reset remote" but that did not help. I will try your other suggestions when I get home. The instructions on the screen said to press "select". I will try all options later. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kwasnicka said:


> I did try the reset to factory settings for the remote from the on-screen option that says "reset remote" but that did not help. I will try your other suggestions when I get home. The instructions on the screen said to press "select". I will try all options later. Thanks for the help.


Double check that, the old RF setup's were select but with the RC71 it's enter that is used in the last step.


----------



## kwasnicka (Aug 23, 2011)

That worked! Thanks a lot. I even got it to program to the tv and audio receiver.


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I just had my hr44 installed today. I messed around a lot with the remotes. I have an Hr24 also. The end result is that I have the hr24 on RF and the hr44 on RF. BUT I have another old remote that is set to IR and I have my Yamaha stereo programed on it for mute and volume.

It is funny, when the hr44 is set to RF, it also responds to the old remote in IR at the same time. Soooo the hr44 is running both IR and RF at the same time. I like this as I can use my old remote to operate sound on the Yamaha receiver and change channels etc. There was no way for me to program the Yamaha stereo into the RC71.

So now I use one old remote in RF for the hr24 in RF only and the other old remote in IR for the hr44. Tho I can still use the rc71 from the bedroom in RF without changing anything if I want to.

I hope this comment is understandable.


----------



## pjm (May 25, 2013)

Any chance Directv will come out with a universal remote that will let me control the HR44-500, Panasonic TV, Blu-ray player and Denon receiver. Is there a universal on the market that will do this?

Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Not via RF, no. But since it still responds to the old IR codeset, many universal remotes can do what you ask.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pjm said:


> . Is there a universal on the market that will do this?
> 
> Thanks


Look at the Logitech harmony lines of remotes.


----------



## pjm (May 25, 2013)

I didn't think that Logitech used rf4ce


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pjm said:


> I didn't think that Logitech used rf4ce


no they don't. but you ask for a universal remote, NOT a DirecTV remote.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

It's pretty doubtful that they'll come out with a universal remote that does everything the RC65 does (multiple devices) in RF4CE.
The reasoning being that most people just don't use the RC65 for their DVD player or other devices. With the RC71 doing TV/AVR volume and the DTV receiver that's pretty much all 95% of the users are going to want.


----------



## nbloomquist (Apr 1, 2008)

I upgraded to an HR44 last week as well. The installer programmed the RC71 to RF mode. After he left I programmed an RC65RB in IR to work with the HR44 and at that point the RC 71 stopped working with my TV. I tried to program it back to RF and had a lot of trouble, but after a few attempts it went back to RF and I was able to program it to control my TV as well. While my RC65RB controls my HR44, my TV, my DVD, and Sony stereo - the RC71 will only do the HR and TV - nothing else. That, the stop and Active buttons are the main things I have noticed are missing with the RC71. Actually, I would like to see a backlit version as well. I have to admit, I do still love it though. It has a great feel.
Not sure this helps, but I know it should go back from IR to RF mode.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My '71 will control my TV, my DVR, and my Denon AVR via my Samsung TV's volume control. But I wouldn't expect a direcTV remote to control my Blu-ray player.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I was able to switch my RC71 between RF and IR mode by following the onscreen instructions. What I see missing from the above text is entering 981 after the mute/select hold, then pressing channel-up and then Enter to go to RF mode. To reset to IR, enter 961 and press Enter,


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I understand there will be a backlit version of the RC71 at some point. As for putting RF4CE into other devices, well, first that's up to the manufacturers. Because RF4CE is an open standard, anyone could do it, but so far no one seems interested.


----------



## notdeadyet (May 29, 2011)

sbl said:


> I was able to switch my RC71 between RF and IR mode by following the onscreen instructions. What I see missing from the above text is entering 981 after the mute/select hold, then pressing channel-up and then Enter to go to RF mode. To reset to IR, enter 961 and press Enter,


nothing I did worked till I tried holding the mute button and enter button down at the same time to start, and that alone reverted the remote back to IR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbirkey (May 21, 2015)

notdeadyet said:


> nothing I did worked till I tried holding the mute button and enter button down at the same time to start, and that alone reverted the remote back to IR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I understand your frustration. I tried for hours to switch remote back to RF after the Directv guy messed it up (when installing a Genie Mini in another room). After trying Mute+ Select, 961, Ch Up and Enter and reinstalling batteries and resetting remote dozens of times I finally went around the house and took the batteries out of all my directv remotes and voila, it switched to RF just like it is supposed to. I think the other remote (RC65x) sitting on the coffee table was interfering with the RC71 programming sequence.

I then hit try again several times during tv setup because I hate that the on/off buttons on the remote get you in a chaos cycle of TV and Directv receiver switching power states (one is off and one is on) and programmed the audio device as my Sony Receiver for the volume. I

I know this is an old post but I wanted it in the bank for those scouring the web in desperation like I was. Good luck to all those out there.


----------

